# Besides Punk what stars that could jump ship would make a difference?



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I've heard Jack Swagger wants to make the jump...and maybe we can see Bad News Barrett ...not sure about Enzo and Caz oh boy lol...any other people u can think of?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I would’ve loved Bryan here.

Luke Harper will be nice and will make a difference.

Not from WWE, but i would love to see Suzuki - hell, a whole Suzuki Gun invasion would be awesome


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love Enzo and would pay any amount to see him on a mic against MJF. I also love Barrett and can already see Jericho celebrating his title win before..


IM AFRAID IVE GOT SOME BAD NEWS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Evidence:

-Moxley does the AA to end Double or Nothing
-https://www.thesportster.com/news/john-cena-wwe-doesnt-need-him/

Conclusion:

John Cena confirmed for AEW!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I would’ve loved Bryan here.
> 
> Luke Harper will be nice and will make a difference.
> 
> Not from WWE, but i would love to see Suzuki - hell, a whole Suzuki Gun invasion would be awesome


Luke Harper that's right. Not heard of Suzuki..I'll check that out


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't want too much, in all fairness. Nothing that just reminds me of the past, but seeing Enzo in some capacity would be cool.

But yeah, I don't want them to do what TNA ended up doing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Evidence:
> 
> -Moxley does the AA to end Double or Nothing
> -https://www.thesportster.com/news/john-cena-wwe-doesnt-need-him/
> ...


Maybe we'll finally get the real John Cena heel turn lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'd say they should try and buy Sasha out of her contractnofn possible.


----------



## Mitch666 (Jun 2, 2005)

Harper is more likely, but I'd love to see the creativity of Bray Wyatt without wwe constricting him, he'd shine there


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

I actually think Braun Strowman could make a splash, partially because he's very much in the mold of talented guys WWE won't get behind, partially because big men is one department doesn't have anyone major.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Loopee said:


> I don't want too much, in all fairness. Nothing that just reminds me of the past, but seeing Enzo in some capacity would be cool.
> 
> But yeah, I don't want them to do what TNA ended up doing.



agree with this. I want them to teach me new stars.

Im so fucking hooked


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TBH they don't need any of these scrubs any of you guys mentioned, build home grown talent and fuck these WWE scraps.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

It's tricky. Because if you go down the TNA route of getting a lot of ex-WWE guys, you end up having that stink on you that you take Vince's sloppy seconds and can't make your own stars.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't want them signing too many WWE talents who have been on TV recently.

One guy I would love to see is Wade Barrett. That guy's mic work is probably only next to Punk in recent years. In the ring he could still work pretty well. 

Another wrestler I would love to see in AEW is Killer Kross. Great upper mid card talent that could go on to make a real mark in wrestling.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

oleanderson89 said:


> I don't want them signing too many WWE talents who have been on TV recently.
> 
> One guy I would love to see is Wade Barrett. That guy's mic work is probably only next to Punk in recent years. In the ring he could still work pretty well.
> 
> Another wrestler I would love to see in AEW is Killer Kross. Great upper mid card talent that could go on to make a real mark in wrestling.




He’s gotta be coming just for Scarlett itself. Scarlett is the hottest women’s wrestler not named Peyton Royce right now. She will get signed and her boy will come with her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

ForYourOwnGood said:


> It's tricky. Because if you go down the TNA route of getting a lot of ex-WWE guys, you end up having that stink on you that you take Vince's sloppy seconds and can't make your own stars.


At the same time having a certain amount of recognisable WWE talent helps draw in casuals and makes the promotion look "bigger" imo. It worked for WCW initially and same with TNA. Its a delicate balance though, you dont wanna look like you're just desperately signing the WWEs sloppy seconds.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

managers & valets. imagine enzo managing private party


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> managers & valets. imagine enzo managing private party


I can imagine Enzo managing the fucking hot dog stand. Keep that fucking loser off my tv.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ForYourOwnGood said:


> It's tricky. Because if you go down the TNA route of getting a lot of ex-WWE guys, you end up having that stink on you that you take Vince's sloppy seconds and can't make your own stars.


It's tough to sign talent that hasn't been in the WWE since the WWE signs EVERYONE!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't think many, outside of those the company sees a their top talent, could come in and make a HUGE difference and provide the same buzz that Moxley did last night or even the rumours of CM Punk do.

Harper, Cesaro, Samoa Joe etc. would all be EXCELLENT additions to really beef our their roster with experience and top workers.

But realistically, whether you like them or not, it's the likes of Rollins, Reigns, Becky etc who the company have portrayed as top of the tree the past year that'd make any sort of difference right now - but to be honest, with the way they make Hangman Page look a star and how much they made Moxley look legit with less than 5 minutes of air time, I wouldn't put it past AEW to make a lot of the underused talent in WWE look like a million bucks.

And I don't see any reason as to why Rollins, Reigns, Becky and that lot would leave. They are happy with their status in the company, probably see it as a dream to work there and to be honest, I think them and a lot of other guys in the back are secretly enjoying AEW's rise and wishing them all the best because it's healthy for the wrestling business.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

In terms of women, the difference maker is obviously Sasha. In terms of tag teams, LAX and The Revival would be fucking amazing and easily solidify their tag team division as one of the best in history in terms of work rate. I'm really sad Walter signed with WWE when he did, because that's an instantly marketable main event player right there. Honestly I don't know what seemingly huge singles acts they can realistically acquire.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gallows and Anderson are a lock


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

kingnoth1n said:


> I can imagine Enzo managing the fucking hot dog stand. Keep that fucking loser off my tv.


mega


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Without naming any specific names, they could really use a couple guys over 6'5" to diversify the line-up.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Eli Drake would set the wrestling world on fire.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Without naming any specific names, they could really use a couple guys over 6'5" to diversify the line-up.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Gallows and Anderson are a lock


sooner then later. most likely will debut around the tv show premiere.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I think they are a couple of guys away from being a proper major force.

If they can get CM Punk then it will be the best signing for a wrestling company potentially ever.

Some have said they don't want to see PAC now but I think he can offer something, he is a great performer and will only make the roster stronger.

Stu Bennett would be an excellent addition if he decides to start wrestling again.

With Lucha Underground supposedly ending I'd love to see them sign Marty the Moth, his character is fantastic and he could have great feuds with the likes of Moxley, Havoc and Janela.

There's many guys in WWE who would be better off switching over, off the top of my head, Joe, Nakamura, Zayn, Cesaro and The Revival would absolutely thrive in AEW.

As for Women, Tenille Dashwood and Scarlett Bordeaux are a must.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well the key is "who could make a difference" and "who is realistic."

And outside of Punk, no one right this moment. I mean a woman like Sasha would be a big splash for the Women's Division but that's not happening any time soon, if ever. The Revival will be great additions to the Tag Division eventually. But right now there's no big time free agent available like Moxley besides Punk.

Those kinds of things haven't been the norm for a long time, but those times are changing.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cena and The Rock of course, maybe Batista. 

Others would be more a message to WWE in losing them like Reigns or Rollins. Orton would be pretty big in this regard as well. 

Naito, Ibushi, Okada would be newsworthy in Japan.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I can imagine Cesaro being a boss


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Punk is the only one that would make a huge splash right now. It doesn't seem likely, but they should at least try everything they can. Let him work part time and keep doing the UFC commentary.

Outside Punk, I just don't know. Gallows and Anderson are certainly coming but they don't scream needle movers.

On a lesser note, the women's division really needs a big name. Sasha is the obvious one but that will take some time, if it ever happens. Asuka's contract should be ending next year too I believe. They should go for her too. I doubt it. If she doesn't re-sign with WWE she'll probably retire, but it's worth a try.

In the immediate term, I'm not sure who they could get for their women's division. Tessa is still with Impact for a year and Meiko Satomura just did a guest training session at the PC. They should try to negotiate a partnership with Stardom.


----------



## tdmtime (Nov 21, 2016)

Stu Bennett, and then put him on commentary alongside JR playing the heel commentator role while also occasionally having matched (like King during the AE.) His voice would sound unique next to JR's and his promo work has always outshined his in-ring stuff. One of the biggest problems I had last night was how generic both the other commentators sounded beside JR.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Please keep Enzo and Cass far away from AEW. They are both the biggest douchenozzles in the business.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Adam Cole, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn and Nakamura. They will all do MUCH better in AEW than they have done in WWE or will do in future. Not to mention they all will fit into the AEW roster perfectly. 

That's the only 4 people I would like to jump ship, and I heavily doubt guys like DB or AJ would anytime soon as WWE actually books them properly.

That being said, I dont want too many WWE guys in there.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I can imagine Cesaro being a boss




Mob boss Cesaro character is gold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

CM Pepsi is 40 years old and he looked to be in rough shape in 2014. I would rather see someone else.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

One thing about AEW I have to say is that they are sorely lacking big dudes. Average AEW wrestler seemed to be like 5'11.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SMW said:


> sooner then later. most likely will debut around the tv show premiere.


Them jumping the young bucks would be a great way to introduce them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> Adam Cole, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn and Nakamura. They will all do MUCH better in AEW than they have done in WWE or will do in future. Not to mention they all will fit into the AEW roster perfectly.
> 
> That's the only 4 people I would like to jump ship, and I heavily doubt guys like DB or AJ would anytime soon as WWE actually books them properly.
> 
> That being said, I dont want too many WWE guys in there.


Just because WWE hordes all the best indie talent lets not call them WWE guys unless they were developed by the WWE like Seth Rollins, Sheamus, Reigns etc.

Guys like Bryan, Cesaro, Owens, Nakamura are not WWE guys.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-Cesaro.
-Sasha.
-Asuka.
-The Revival.
-Braun.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Brock Lesnar.

Could you even imagine if he made an appearance with Paul Heyman...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just because WWE hordes all the best indie talent lets not call them WWE guys unless they were developed by the WWE like Seth Rollins, Sheamus, Reigns etc.
> 
> Guys like Bryan, Cesaro, Owens, Nakamura are not WWE guys.


Fair enough point. But then again, people will know them as WWE guys as thats where they got the most exposure, kind of like Ambrose/Mox.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I think Cesaro could be an absolute machine if he jumped over.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Cesaro is an absolute star wasted in the midcard in the WWE and would be a great addition at AEW

They shouldn't hire WWE deadweight or every unsettled wrestler, only those with something to give/offer AEW. 

All the names mentioned i'd cut it to 20% at most and rely on talent from elsewhere to introduce to an American/Worldwide audience.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Not that many hopefully. Looking like a WWE rip-off is not a great idea.

I´d actually say

CM Punk
Jay Lethal
Tenille Dashwood
Tessa Blanchard
Luke Harper
Enzo Amore

That´s about it.

They don´t need that many wrestlers under full-time contracts, when they only have a two hour TV show and big events every 2-3 months. Will only make the other talent unhappy.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Asuka842 said:


> -Cesaro.
> -Sasha.
> -Asuka.
> -The Revival.
> -Braun.


Well if we talk about WWE talent under contract, how many years does Reigns have left. He could be a Hollywood Hogan type level heel in AEW. Can you imagine the anger, if he runs through Moxley, Omega and so on for a full year, cheating his ass off, running his mouth with his natural heel charisma.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Punk, Sasha and EMMA!

Gallows and Anderson are already a lock.

Edit. 

Oh and KEVIN STEEN


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk
Sasha
Gallows & Anderson
Rusev
Revival

I'd like to see Nakamura and Daniel Bryan come over sometime.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I think Lashley could do better in AEW maybe him and Lio


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If we include non-WWE contracted talent, then:

-Emma/Tenille Dashwood.
-Johnny Nitro/Morrison/Mundo/Impact/Too many last names.
-Tessa Blanchard.
-Minoru Suzuki.
-Jordynne Grace.
-


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> But realistically, whether you like them or not, it's the likes of Rollins, Reigns, Becky etc


The closest thing to draws in WWE are Reigns and part timers. Rollins and Becky are not draws. Just because you have a boner for them, it doesn't make them Rock or Cena level stars that can draw outside the smark-wrestling bubble.

WWE have tanked their own ratings building their company around Rollins, Lynch and Kofi. So there's no reason to believe those 3 bums will make AEW's ratings go through the roof.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

headstar said:


> The closest thing to draws in WWE are Reigns and part timers. Rollins and Becky are not draws. Just because you have a boner for them, it doesn't make them Rock or Cena level stars that can draw outside the smark-wrestling bubble.
> 
> WWE have tanked their own ratings building their company around Rollins, Lynch and Kofi. So there's no reason to believe those 3 bums will make AEW's ratings go through the roof.


No one draws in the WWE.

Calm yourself Mark


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Barrett for sure. Might be an unpopular opinion but I think Ryback would be a great get for them. They need at least one jacked up hoss powerhouse. And his bully gimmick was great, showed great mic skills as a heel


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> If we include non-WWE contracted talent, then:
> 
> -Emma/Tenille Dashwood.
> -*Johnny Nitro/Morrison/Mundo*/Impact/Too many last names.
> ...


 People like Jomo? Genuinely asked not being funny or anything.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Unrealistically Probably a Daniel Bryan/Bryan Danielson a John Cena or a Roman Reigns

Realistically No one so regardless of if they get Punk instead their focus should be on making the people they have stars (though I do agree there is a lack of hosses I like a lot of who they have but it really does feel like a piece of the puzzle is missing with regards to them)


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Stu Bennett, Enzo, Ryback

Mr. Kennedy as the ring announcer

Scarlett and Lacey to be the top face and heel of the women's division

Scott Steiner as a manager

Don West as a heel color commentator to bicker with JR


----------



## Cthulhu R'lyeh (Mar 15, 2019)

Jake Hager would be a difference maker. Unlike Punk, he's a proven legit badass going by his MMA success. He also showed immense in-ring talent in his WWE run which would help him in an in-ring focused indy fed like AEW.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Currently in WWE, fucking Cesaro. Dude is one of the best in the business and having Claudio with the AEW would be so sexy.

Outside of wwe, Jay Lethal and The Briscoe comes to mind, ROH is well past its prime and both would be great additions to the roster, Imagine the Briscoe promos we could get!


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Cthulhu R'lyeh said:


> Jake Hager would be a difference maker. Unlike Punk, he's a proven legit badass going by his MMA success. He also showed immense in-ring talent in his WWE run which would help him in an in-ring focused indy fed like AEW.


It takes more than being a legit badass to be a star. If that were the case, why not hire all the MMA badasses then. Not to mention he's only beaten 2 scrubs in Bellator.

Secondly, Swagger showing immense in-ring talent in his WWE run is very very debatable.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

One thing that AEW is missing right now, is a big mean hoss/powerhouse. Most of their wrestlers seem to be under 6'. So that's something that they could work on for sure.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Suzuki-Gun. I don't know who this Punk is!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Only one I would say is Daniel Bryan.

Noone else would make a difference in terms of WWE. Noone there is really treated like they're important or a star so hardly anyone would really matter honestly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Luke Harper that's right. Not heard of Suzuki..I'll check that out


Be prepared to fall down the rabbit hole - Minoru Suzuki is the best ever


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Asuka842 said:


> One thing that AEW is missing right now, is a big mean hoss/powerhouse. Most of their wrestlers seem to be under 6'. So that's something that they could work on for sure.


WWE and grindr is that way fella ->


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mutant God said:


> I think Lashley could do better in AEW maybe him and Lio


Fuck Lio Rush. The pint sized prick needs to give wrestling up.


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

As someone earlier in the thread said you don't want the stink of taking wwe rejects. Having someone like Punk maybe a start(doesn't help Punk going into UFC taking some of the aura he had). Then you try to get a either a batista/cena/rock. Then you build up and establish your roster from there.


----------



## R11 (May 26, 2019)

To answer your question...

Loads of them!

I can’t even list all of the potential the WWE roster has.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LongPig666 said:


> Suzuki-Gun. I don't know who this Punk is!


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Never gonna happen but Stone Cold always did think highly of Kenny Omega and labelled as a guy ready to be the face of a major wrestling company. Would Austin want to do something with him as an one off? A guy can dream


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

AEW is in a position where there is not really any "stars" to bring in anymore, they are all too old now.

in a way its good because they wont fall into a trap of relying on aging stars like wwe is doing and what turned TNA into a pile of trash.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> LongPig666 said:
> 
> 
> > Suzuki-Gun. I don't know who this Punk is!
> ...


Okay I'm sold on him!!


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

The rock!


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Luke Harper, Wade Barrett...I'm down with a Suzuki-gun invasion just to keeps things fresh in NJPW as well. Even Enzo but only for promos and talking shit.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Getting any upper card to main eventer from WWE who are still young and healthy i.e Jon Moxley. That would be a big difference maker. 

Maybe a top upcomer talent that WWE see big things in jumping ship would be a big statement. Poaching a few names in NXT before they hit WWE main roster is something I could see happening.

Bringing in any big name NJPW talent would be a big thing within the wrestling community

Bringing in a big name legend like a Austin, Goldberg, Sting for example as a general manager or something would be a big deal.

If we're been realistic, I think the likes of the Revival, Anderson and Gallows and other underused talent and you might see a name from NJPW jumping ship here or there to join AEW down the line is as big as it gets for the time been. But I doubt you see the big names from WWE leaving to join AEW, if it does happen it be every few years.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

I would like to see LAX jump from Impact to AEW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Capo said:


> I would like to see LAX jump from Impact to AEW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They be a great tag team.

If we're going for anyone from Impact. Tessa Blanchard, Scarlett Bordeaux and Jordynne Grace would be three I'd go for the women's division. Blanchard would be someone you put as the top female star.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

In terms of Women if they got these 3 it would blow any division out of the water.
Sasha Banks
Tessa Blanchard
Tenile/Emma


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Adam Cole, they could revamp the Cole vs. Omega feud and get that dream match that we were robbed of. And Cole would probably be AEW Champ within his first 5 months tbh.


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

Wade Barrett is a good one; maybe someone like Cesaro?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

hmmm488 said:


> Wade Barrett is a good one; maybe someone like Cesaro?


Was just watching his match on YouTube, he's talented but looking fed up of the E. 

Imagine Antonio Cesaro vs Hangman Page last man standing wens3


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gina Carano


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

John Cena heel turn would be the biggest move they could feasibly make and he can still work. 

I would have said Daniel Bryan last year, but he's signed a new deal. 

Free agents wise - Stu Bennett, but I think he's semi-crocked. Ryback. Damien Sandow.

The Hardy Boys would be a good catch when their deals run out.


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

John Cena seems like another one of these guys that's had his fill with WWE recently. Wouldn't be shocked at all if he gets bored and shows up in AEW for a lark.

Hell even Randy Orton has looked bored out of his mind for years.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

That John Cena fellow debuting on the first episode of their TNT show would be quite the moment.

If I was a 36 year old billionaire’s son, I’d be asking daddy for millions for my new toy - John Cena.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

You don't have to be a huge name to make a difference, there are guys who are immensely talented (whether or not they are being given opportunities to show it), and would be great assets to AEW. 

Aside from Punk who is the biggest of them all, you have other recognizable names like ZSJ, Ibushi, Cesaro, Harper, and Scurll who is probably coming soon. Zayn and Owens would just seem right, but who knows when their contracts end. 

For the women you have the likes of Sasha Banks, Hana Kimura, Meiko Satomura, even AJ Lee if that's somehow feasible. Yuka Sakazaki impressed me so I hope they can get her to sign.

Tag teams, I'd love to see the Guerrillas of Destiny in AEW. It's an environment that suits them much more than NJPW in my opinion. I'd also like to see The Revival sign. AEW's tag team scene looks great from the start though.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just excited to see where Tessa Blanchard goes after her Impact deal finishes, i read she's contracted until sometime in 2020. In my opinion, she is the future of women's wrestling.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Becky pulling a Medusa and throwing her title on a AEW show lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ultron said:


> Was just watching his match on YouTube, he's talented but looking fed up of the E.
> 
> Imagine Antonio Cesaro vs Hangman Page last man standing wens3


Basically I want Cesaro to have a singles match with every wrestler on the planet.


----------



## The Botch Guy (May 29, 2019)

Punk is the only guy that would make a monumental shift towards AEW


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesaro is fucking amazing . Upper cutting the whole roster!! :bow


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

I only want the wwe guys that people are dying to see soar, or are perceived as being held back. Punk, Wyatt, Finn Balor, and the Revival all come to mind. Again don’t just sign them to sign them though, make sure you have intentions on using them and they are gonna make a mark. I think page needs to beat Jericho and be the first champion, an old wwe guy isn’t the right guy to be the first champ, no matter how awesome he is


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I hope Bryan makes the move. I feel like he will when his contract is over. Guy deserves more than jobbing out on SD. Kevin Owens and Finn would make great additions as well.

Before you shit on Finn, go watch heel Devitt in New Japan and then talk.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Daniel Bryan could be absolutely humongous. Forget CM Punk - Daniel Bryan was a significant tier more popular than Punk ever was at his peak. He's kind of gotten away from that since his return - he's a heel now, etc. But i think if he were to go to AEW he could absolutely channel that again and recapture what made him the most popular wrestler in the world since Rock/Austin's peak years. 

After Bryan - it would be Punk. I still feel as though there's more money in CM Punk going back to WWE. Him showing up in AEW wouldn't feel all that huge. The story is that he said he'd never go back to wrestling/wwe - the real money storyline is to have him show up in WWE and make a huge story out of it. I'm not sure CM Punk would have the investment to go full time with AEW. I see him more doing this huge storyline return in WWE in a limited role (a bit like a Rock, or Brock booking). But yes - after Bryan CM Punk is the biggest name they can get.

John Cena would also be huge. Akin to Hogan jumping ship and forming NWO. But that's not going to happen. Cena owes a LOT to WWE, is loyal, and makes good money in holywood now. He has 0 reason to rock the boat. 

To me those are the 3 biggest names in the industry that could make a difference for AEW. No one else would be on their level.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

After watching Moxley on Talk is Jericho, I wonder if Roman Reigns isn't a candidate. 

-I guarantee he is 10x more micromanaged than Dean was
-his scripted promos are even more juvenile and corny than Ambrose's were
-his best friend is in AEW
-He'd 100% be the top heel in wrestling instead of the awkward reaction he gets now

I'm sure Reigns is signed to a 100 year contract and most AEW fans wouldn't want him there. I'm just spitballing LOL


----------

